# De ahí que + indicativo ?



## NewdestinyX

Recently in a thread I noticed a native speaker naturally say: 'De ahí que ofrecí un...' - and it looked wrong to me. The grammar books I have say that 'por eso' takes the indicative but 'de ahí que' always takes the subjunctive in present or past. And several natives have concurred that only subjunctive is possible. Are there some instances where 'de ahí que' or maybe 'de ahí', alone, without que could take indicative? 

I admit Por eso and De ahí que mean pretty much the same thing so it's always seemed a little illogical that one would require the subjunctive and the other only indicative. It's like with 'aun si' and 'aunque + subjuntive' which mean the same thing -- but one requires the subjunctive and one the indicative.

Any help would be appreciated. Have I misread my grammar books?

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## golías

It is an odd rule, indeed. I had never minded it, but now you have mentioned the issue I realize that it is true: "De ahí que+subjunctive" sounds better than "De ahí que+indicative." Once this has been said, I wouldn't really say that the latter is wrong!


----------



## obz

Hola Grant, ¿Qué tal?

¿Has echado un vistazo a este hilo?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1007399

Se trata del mismo tema... parece que hay puntos de vista que no concuerdan.


----------



## NewdestinyX

obz said:


> Hola Grant, ¿Qué tal?
> 
> ¿Has echado un vistazo a este hilo?
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1007399
> 
> Se trata del mismo tema... parece que hay puntos de vista que no concuerdan.


Interesting. It still seems that the more common and more 'correct' version is with the subjunctive. 

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## SDLX Master

Grammar rules are so specific but semantics are wider in scope. I totally agree with every post prior to mine, but I thought I could add that "De ahí que..." can also be understood as "That is why.." in context.


----------



## Namakemono

No se me ocurre ningún ejemplo en el que el indicativo sea correcto. Va siempre con subjuntivo.


----------



## mhp

Namakemono said:


> No se me ocurre ningún ejemplo en el que el indicativo sea correcto. Va siempre con subjuntivo.



And that's the way they teach it. One of the very few no exceptions rule!


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> And that's the way they teach it. One of the very few no exceptions rule!


Long time, no see, Mhp! Hope you are well!!.. 

There are actually many, many 'no exceptions' rules for Subj like this one. In fact 'most subjunctive' in Spanish is never a 'choice' except for the adjective clauses - which have been discussed many times and those subordinators where level of certainty or futurity is built into the semantic of the phrase like:

Level of certainty is at issue:
_tal vez_ _+ Indicative or subjunctive_
_dado que_ _+ Indicative or subjunctive_
_el hecho de que_ _+ Indicative or subjunctive_
_no pensar/creer_ (in the past and conditional) _+ Indicative or subjunctive_
_--adjective clauses--:_
_el/un lapiz que_ _+ Indicative or subjunctive_
_tal situación que_ _+ Indicative or subjunctive_

Degree of unrealized futurity versus habitual is at issue:
_cuando_ _+ Indicative or subjunctive_
_hasta que_ _+ Indicative or subjunctive_
_siempre que_ _+ Indicative or subjunctive_

But the majority of cases of the Spanish sunjunctive follow a 'rule' with no exceptions.
_(No choice for indicative in any of the following):_
*Indirect Commands* - Quiero que vengas.
*Emotional antecedents* - Me alegro de que me ames.
*Denials (in the present)* - No es que../No digo que..
*Negated thinking/belieiving (in the present)* - No creo que../No pienso que
*Negated antecedent* - No hay nadie que..
*Provisional Subordinators* - En caso de que.., A fin de que..., Para que...
*Inherent unrealized future* - Antes de que., Espero a que., Aguardo a que..
*Certain fixed phrases *- de ahí que..

Subjunctive precedent is syntactic and based in Latin's treatment of dependency of clauses.
That's my take on it... (but you already know my take on it.. )
Grant


----------



## VictorBsAs

Another:
*Negative Commands* - No vengas.


----------



## flljob

Namakemono said:


> No se me ocurre ningún ejemplo en el que el indicativo sea correcto. Va siempre con subjuntivo.




¿no se sigue de ahí que nada *es *por sí mismo? 

De ahí que, siendo aún niño, *comencé* a invocarte como a mi refugio y amparo, y en tu vocación rompí los nudos de mi lengua... 

De ahí que la idea de una relación que puede disolverse fácilmente si no resulta exitosa *es *tan errónea como la idea de que tal relación no debe disolverse bajo ninguna circunstancia.

	De ahí que un género duro *somos* y avezado en sufrimientos			
	y pruebas damos del origen de que hemos nacido.	 415	Ovido	


Son tres ejemplos de traducciones de san Agustín y Erich Fromm.

Saludos


----------



## insiluse

Parece que los estudiantes del español tienen serios problemas con uso del modo subjuntivo.

A continuación expongo algunas oraciones que lo emplean.

(Verbos en *negrita* = Indicativo. Verbos en *rojo* = Subjuntivo).

1a. Mi hermana *cree* que *existe* Dios, pero mi hermano *no cree* que *exista*. 

1b. Mi hermana *cree* que *no existe* Dios, pero mi hermano* cree* que *sí existe*. 

1c.* Parece* que *tiene* frío, pero *no parece* que *tenga* vergüenza.

2.* Con tal de que* *cantes*, canta lo que *quieras*. 

3. *En vez de que* *trabajara*, *dormía*. 

4. *Quiero* que *trabajes*, y no (quiero) que *duermas*. 

5. Hablaba *como si* *fuera* el presidente. 

6. *Temo* que *arda* la casa, porque no se *apague* el fuego.

7. Trabajaré como me *digas*.

8. Nos casaríamos, si *quisieras*.

9. Te lo dije, para que los *sepas*.


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> ¿no se sigue de ahí que nada *es *por sí mismo?
> 
> De ahí que, siendo aún niño, *comencé* a invocarte como a mi refugio y amparo, y en tu vocación rompí los nudos de mi lengua...
> 
> De ahí que la idea de una relación que puede disolverse fácilmente si no resulta exitosa *es *tan errónea como la idea de que tal relación no debe disolverse bajo ninguna circunstancia.
> 
> De ahí que un género duro *somos* y avezado en sufrimientos
> y pruebas damos del origen de que hemos nacido.     415    Ovido
> 
> Son tres ejemplos de traducciones de san Agustín y Erich Fromm.


Serán ejemplos arcaicos. No existe ningún ejemplo de 'de ahí que' + indicativo en el Corpus de La RAE.


----------



## flljob

Me corrieron de ese lugar, de ahí que nunca voy, ni iré.
En absoluto arcaicos, por lo menos por acá.

Las traducciones son modernas.


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> Me corrieron de ese lugar, de ahí que nunca voy, ni iré.
> En absoluto arcaicos, por lo menos por acá.
> 
> Las traducciones son modernas.


Lo siento - pero es incorrecto. Se puede decir - 'Por eso nunca voy, ni iré'.. Pero solo - De ahí que nunca vaya, ni iré/iría.

Puedo entender, puesto que 'de ahí que' y 'por eso' son sinónimos - por qué un nativo querría poder emplear un indicativo en tales oraciones con 'de ahí que' -- pero gramaticalmente no es posible. Otra vez - al consultar mis dos amigos de España y uno de Colombia todos dicen que tu oración allí no es un español estándar con 'indicativo y futuro' después de 'de ahí que'. Solo el subjuntivo puede seguir 'de ahí que'. Supongo que debe de ser frustrante que haya tantos desacuerdos sobre estas cosas entre hasta los nativos.


----------



## flljob

*De ahí que*. Es una expresión consecutiva. Siempre aparece en primera posición, y que, además es el único cuyo enunciado vacila entre utilizar el modo indicativo o el modo subjuntivo.*
Después te da un ejemplo con subjuntivo y otro con indicativo.

Saludos

*Martínez, Roser. Conectando texto. 2a. edición. Editorial Octaedro. Pág. 50


----------



## tickle

Además de lo que ha dicho flljob, me gustó también la explicación de Ampurdan en el otro hilo:

"A mí me parece que "de ahí que + subjuntivo" está pensado para introducir una consecuencia que es previamente conocida por los receptores del texto. Se ordena el texto en forma de razonamiento y se saca una conclusión que ya era previamente conocida, cuyas razonas, sin causas, sin embargo, podían ser desconocidas.

"La Iglesia prohibía la usura en la Edad Media, de ahí que los judíos fueran los únicos que podían prestar dinero con interés".

En cambio, "así que" y "por lo que" seguidas de indicativo, introducen consecuencias que se piensa que el receptor puede desconocer.

Por eso, cuando "de ahí que..." introduce una consecuencia como algo nuevo, lo introduce como "indicativo":

"Nos ha amenazado a todos con tomar represalias, de ahí que la única salida posible es aceptar su propuesta".

O al menos explicado de esa manera tiene sentido para mí. Pero otra vez me parece que hay personas que aprenden como loros cosas como "esta construcción *siempre *requiere el subjuntivo", sin entender de verdad por qué, y luego cuando un hablante nativo les dice que es posible también con indicativo, simplemente no quieren o no pueden aceptarlo.


----------



## mhp

mhp said:


> And that's the way they teach it. One of the very few no exceptions rule!


Oh well, it seems like I was gravely misinformed. A cursory look at references shows that indicative is indeed possible:



> Pero no olvidemos que este relator puede aparecernos también en indicativo (aunque el subjuntivo es más frecuente) y que su valor va a ser el mismo.
> "Ha trabajado a destajo; de ahí que ahora está hecho polvo"
> 
> Explicar en este último ejemplo la presencia del indicativo se nos hace difícil. Podríamos justificarlo diciendo -a diferencia de los ejemplos anteriores en los que priva la idea de futuro- que en este último se trata de una consecuencia que es un resultado conectado con una acción inmediatamente anterior a la consecuencia. Estableceríamos de igual modo que en el caso anterior una regla que sería:
> - [consecuencia, + futuro] --> [de ahí que + subjuntivo]
> - [consecuencia, + resultado] --> [de ahí que + indicativo]
> 
> Una vez conocidas estas reglas sólo la perseverancia puede conseguir que el estudiante extranjero pueda conocer el uso de este relator en español.


Reference: Centro Virtual Cervantes


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> Oh well, it seems like I was gravely misinformed. A cursory look at references shows that indicative is indeed possible:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero no olvidemos que este relator puede aparecemos también en indicativo (aunque el subjuntivo es más frecuente) y que su valor va a ser el mismo.
> "Ha trabajado a destajo; de ahí que ahora está hecho polvo"
> 
> Explicar en este último ejemplo la presencia del indicativo se nos hace difícil. Podríamos justificarlo diciendo -a diferencia de los ejemplos anteriores en los que priva la idea de futuro- que en este último se trata de una consecuencia que es un resultado conectado con una acción inmediatamente anterior a la consecuencia. Estableceríamos de igual modo que en el caso anterior una regla que sería:
> - [consecuencia, + futuro] --> [de ahí que + subjuntivo]
> - [consecuencia, + resultado] --> [de ahí que + indicativo]
> 
> Una vez conocidas estas reglas sólo la perseverancia puede conseguir que el estudiante extranjero pueda conocer el uso de este relator en español.
> 
> 
> 
> Reference: Centro Virtual Cervantes
Click to expand...

Keep this in mind: 





> "Ha trabajado a destajo; de ahí que ahora está hecho polvo"
> Explicar en este último ejemplo l*a presencia del indicativo* *se nos hace difícil.*


That author is speaking of the 'theoretic' and is acknowledging there that it is rare to non-existent. As I said - there exists not one example of ['de ahí que' + indicativo] in the Corpus de la RAE in the first 200 of 936 citados of 'de ahi que'. If it exists it is so rare as to be 'forgotten' as a potential syntax usable. Both Seco and Alarcos teach only subjunctive follows it. I will admit that [por eso + indicative] (only) and [de ahí que + subjunctive] (only) presents a bit of a conundrum given that they are synonyms.

(++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++) (*)

Pero gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Se me había olvidado que yo empecé este hile el año pasado.


N de M: suprimir el innecesario uso de la ironía y evitar así el desvío del tema del hilo.


----------



## insiluse

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con todo lo expuesto por Flljob, Tickle y Mhp. Y muy sorprendido por la postura de NewdestinyX de empecinarse en que todos los nativos de los países hispanos no conocemos nuestro propio idioma, pero él sí. 

El corpus de la RAE, como él dice, no puede imponer reglas a nadie, ni a ningún país, sino solamente aconsejar. 

Yo y muchos españoles y multitud de hispanoamericanos rechazamos el uso de leismos en nuestro idioma, y sin embargo *la RAE los tolera expresamente*, y nos tenemos que aguantar, a pesar de que los leistas nos confunden y hacen que muchas veces tengamos que releer las frases para entenderlas, o nos hieran los oídos con su pronunciación, y, sin embargo, NewdestinyX pretende que acatemos reglas que la RAE no ha deseado imponer a nadie, (ni que se le o-cu-rra).

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

NewdestinyX said:


> Serán ejemplos arcaicos. No existe ningún ejemplo de 'de ahí que' + indicativo en el Corpus de La RAE.


Si sólo se tratara de desear y luego afirmar... Los Corpus (son al menos 2) de la RAE contienen por ejemplo:



> "La fatalidad no firma sus envíos y *de ahí que nos desconcierta*, como la carta de un anonimista; que descorazona a los que en presencia de un hecho semejante, golpeando sobre los muros huecos de la muerte, se preguntan mil veces sin tener respuesta, por el culpable, por la causa, por el propósito. "
> 
> "París 1924-1933: periodismo y creación literaria"
> (1926, sobre la muerte de _Carlos Aguirre y Sánchez_ y  _Edwin Elmore_)
> Miguel Ángel Asturias
> 1926
> GUATEMALA


y claro, el premiado con el Nobel de Literatura del año 1967 podría no saber tanto de su idioma nativo. Veamos si es un caso aislado



> "El se lo había ofrecido y *de ahí que ahora iba* a pelear sin duda y nadie sabe en lo que acaba una pelea."
> 
> "El mundo es ancho y ajeno"
> Ciro Alegría
> 1941
> Perú


una obra famosa de otro autor galardonado. Pero claro, podría ser cosa de americanos (sólo el 90% de los hispanohablantes): Claro, no pude encontrar ningún ejemplo de Camilo José Cela -ni con indicativo ni con subjuntivo-, pero si te convencen los ejemplos de autores premiados con el Nobel, pero no el de Literatura:



> "Como estos plexos nervioso-protoplasmáticos, cuanto más ricos son, más deben apartar los cuerpos celulares, *de ahí que*, hasta en las preparaciones ordinarias al carmín, *cabe aprecia*r el grado de perfeccionamiento estructural de un centro nervioso."
> 
> "Estructura del asta de Ammon"
> Santiago Ramón y Cajal (Premio Nobel de Medicina 1906)
> 1893
> España


Y creo que no debo perder más el tiempo dando ejemplos de lo obvio. Sólo remarcar que te has permitido hacer declaraciones absolutas de dos líneas de extensión que se demuestran aquí falsas -pero que de todos modos exigen de los demás mucho más trabajo para corregirlas que a ti para deslizarlas-, y que en realidad no conoces acabadamente -lo que no está mal- el tema sobre el que estás opinando en términos tan absolutos -lo que sí está mal-.

En los Corpus, "de ahí que", "de allí que" o "de aquí que" se siguen de subjuntivo en un 90-93% de los casos cuando se trata de literatura y un 55-70% cuando se trata de ciencia, simplemente porque se usa subjuntivo cuando lo que le sigue es algo "cosificado" que se presenta en general ex-post. El resto de los casos, a través del indicativo afirma y define que algo es consecuencia de otra cosa de manera general o permanente, o cuenta una historia describiendo motivaciones de acciones futuras en el pasado o simplemente clarifica, aclara, amplía o corrige una explicación, como parece ser el caso de tu ejemplo "de ahí que ofrecí".

Los ejemplos de flljob son válidos, contemporáneos y entendibles, y tú te has permitido contestar sobre ellos la frase que cito al abrir este mensaje.

Existe en este foro particular de gramática un constante confundir el subjuntivo castellano -incluyendo su gramática- con el conjunto formado por los textos desarrollados por autores de habla inglesa o germánica-occidental para explicar a sus connacionales el peliagudo tema del subjuntivo castellano y los textos desarrollados por hispanohablantes para esos mismos públicos (o aceptados por esos mismos públicos por serles de utilidad a sus problemas particulares sobre el tema).


----------



## apheiron

Totalmente de acuerdo con tickle y los demas foreros que dieron las referencias sobre la posibilidad del uso del indicativo.


----------



## Scalpel72

El '*uso*'del subjuntivo después de las oraciones consecutivas introducidas por : 
a) de ahí que
b) de aquí que 
es considerado 'anómalo tradicionalmente' el uso del subjuntivo que *Borrero* y Colaboradores indican usar el subjuntivo. Esta controversia es de larga data, algunos autores como Martins-Ferreira afirman que el uso de subjuntivo obedece más a una mayor expresividad, acentúa , focaliza la ilación que se establece con el antecedente al derivarse del antecedente perdería su valor asertivo y el uso mayoritario del subjuntivo sería la opción. 

Algunos autores sugieren el uso del *indicativo* parece depender del hecho de que entre la locución conjuntiva y el verbo en indicativo aparecen oraciones relativas o aposiciones que introducen una información secundaria.
"De ahí que la única salida posible es/sea aceptar su respuesta"
También vale recordar que el prsente, futuro, condicional, pasdo imperfecto y pasado simple pueden tener connotaciones de hechos posibles, futuros. También vale recordar que en los artículos científicos se usa el *subjuntivo mucho *para evitar ser dogmático.

Scalpel72


----------



## Juan Nadie

I have collected some examples from this thread and given the indicative/subjunctive verb.



> De ahí que ofrecí/ofreciera un café a los presentes.
> 
> De ahí que, siendo aún niño, comencé/comenzara a invocarte como a mi refugio y amparo, y en tu vocación rompí los nudos de mi lengua...
> 
> De ahí que la idea de una relación que puede/pueda disolverse fácilmente si no resulta exitosa es/sea tan errónea como la idea de que tal relación no debe disolverse bajo ninguna circunstancia.
> 
> De ahí que un género duro somos/seamos y avezado en sufrimientos y pruebas damos/demos del origen de que hemos nacido.
> 
> Me corrieron de ese lugar, de ahí que nunca voy/vaya, ni iré/vaya a ir.
> 
> La Iglesia prohibía la usura en la Edad Media, de ahí que los judíos eran/fueran los únicos que podían prestar dinero con interés.
> 
> Nos ha amenazado a todos con tomar represalias, de ahí que la única salida posible es/sea aceptar su propuesta.
> 
> Ha trabajado a destajo; de ahí que ahora está/esté hecho polvo.
> 
> La fatalidad no firma sus envíos y de ahí que nos desconcierta/desconcierte, como la carta de un anonimista...
> 
> Como estos plexos nervioso-protoplasmáticos, cuanto más ricos son, más deben apartar los cuerpos celulares, de ahí que, hasta en las preparaciones ordinarias al carmín, cabe/quepa/(se pueda) apreciar el grado de perfeccionamiento estructural de un centro nervioso


And I will say that subjunctive version sound perfectly right to my ears. Indicative version sounds (to me) forced, as if the speaker/writer where thinking in "por eso" instead of "de ahí que".

Just my opinion. If I were a language teacher I would recomend my foreing students to stick with the subjunctive in this kind of sentences.

Cheers.


PS. I don't appreciate any difference in intention between indicative version and subjunctive version in the bunch of sentences quoted up there


----------



## Ynez

Mis ideas sobre este asunto:

Hace tiempo me preguntaron en este foro por "de ahí que" y dije que sí, que va subjuntivo detrás, aunque añadí entre paréntesis _(por lo que me ha dado tiempo a pensar)_.  Creo que todos seguimos estando de acuerdo en que lo normal es subjuntivo, e incluso es posible que *siempre* podamos usar subjuntivo (necesitaríamos más análisis para decir esto con rotundidad). Ahora tengo que decir que los ejemplos en indicativo que han aparecido en el hilo me resultan naturales.

Por otro lado, *de ahí que* no es de los conectores más normales realmente; creo que se puede comparar al inglés *thereby* (si en inglés usarais más subjuntivo no tendríamos estos problemas  ).


Como explicación sobre cuándo podría resultar más natural en indicativo, a mí me ha gustado la cita de Ampurdan que nos ha puesto tickle en el mensaje #16.


NewDestinyX, la RAE lleva siglos intentando que no se digan cosas de las que decía Cervantes, pero la gente nos resistimos...


----------



## Peterdg

El único ejemplo que da el DUE es: 

"El clima es seco; de ahí que no haya prados naturales."

La honradez científica (¿?) me obliga a decir que María Moliner *no* dice que "de ahí que" exija subjuntivo (por lo menos, no que yo sepa).


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> NewDestinyX, la RAE lleva siglos intentando que no se digan cosas de las que decía Cervantes, pero la gente nos resistimos...


I use 'the language of Cervantes' to refer to 'traditional' Spanish of the last 2 centuries. But I understand your point - since Cervantes lived 'well before that'.


----------



## SevenDays

*25.13p* Se construyen generalmente con indicativo _luego_, _conque,_ _así que_ y otras conjunciones y locuciones conjuntivas ilativas. En cambio, _de ahí que_ admite los dos modos. El subjuntivo es mucho más frecuente en los textos, pero el indicativo se documenta también de manera ocasional.

Real Academia Española
Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española
Morfología 
Sintaxis I
p. 1947

That’s the academic explanation; it doesn’t support the misguided notion that _de ahi que_ (with the meaning of “_por eso_”) is *"always"* followed by the subjunctive.

The question remains, how do you decide which mood to use?  My view of the world is that one should be guided by the intended meaning.

_(A) Estaba enfermo, de ahí que tuve que ir al hospital.
(B) Estaba enfermo, de ahi que tuviera que ir al hospital
_ 
In (A), the information presented is _objective_: I was sick; I had to go to the hospital.  Two facts -- one (going to the hospital) subordinate to the other (being sick) – linked by the connector _de ahí que. _ 

In (B), the subjunctive adds, as the name suggests, a _subjective_ tone: Just because I went to the hospital doesn’t mean _I really had to go there_.  My decision was entirely biased.  Someone else, in my condition, could’ve simply stayed home. The connector _de ahí que_ links a fact (estaba enfermo) and my _subjective_ reaction to that fact.

Cheers


----------



## mhp

Of all the various explanations of whether and when to use to subjunctive after “de ahí que”, I think Ampurdan’s explanation (offered by tickle in post #16) is the most convincing.


----------



## Juan Nadie

(+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++) (*)

Me suena forzado (**) porque parecen ejemplos de gente que ha dicho «de ahí que» para cambiar un poco y no poner tantos «por eso» (estilo), pero en sus cabezas formulan la frase como si vieran un «por eso», de ahí que escriban el verbo en infinitivo. Dicho de otra manera:

Ha trabajado a destajo; por eso ahora esté hecho polvo.
Ha trabajado a destajo; por eso ahora está hecho polvo.

Esta es la diferencia que veo.
Supongo que una de las causas es lo que dice Ynez unos mensajes antes


> Por otro lado, *de ahí que* no es de los conectores más normales realmente; creo que se puede comparar al inglés *thereby* (si en inglés usarais más subjuntivo no tendríamos estos problemas  ).


 
Un saludo.
_________________________________

(*) N de M: retirada referencia a mensaje de AlecCowaN ya eliminado.

(**) N de M: referencia a su propio mensaje anterior, el número 23.


----------



## NewdestinyX

SevenDays said:


> *25.13p* Se construyen generalmente con indicativo _luego_, _conque,_ _así que_ y otras conjunciones y locuciones conjuntivas ilativas. En cambio, _de ahí que_ admite los dos modos. El subjuntivo es mucho más frecuente en los textos, pero el indicativo se documenta también de manera ocasional.
> 
> Real Academia Española
> Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española
> Morfología
> Sintaxis I
> p. 1947
> 
> That’s the academic explanation; it doesn’t support the misguided notion that _de ahi que_ (with the meaning of “_por eso_”) is *"always"* followed by the subjunctive.
> 
> The question remains, how do you decide which mood to use?  My view of the world is that one should be guided by the intended meaning.
> 
> _(A) Estaba enfermo, de ahí que tuve que ir al hospital.
> (B) Estaba enfermo, de ahi que tuviera que ir al hospital
> _
> In (A), the information presented is _objective_: I was sick; I had to go to the hospital.  Two facts -- one (going to the hospital) subordinate to the other (being sick) – linked by the connector _de ahí que. _
> 
> In (B), the subjunctive adds, as the name suggests, a _subjective_ tone: Just because I went to the hospital doesn’t mean _I really had to go there_.  My decision was entirely biased.  Someone else, in my condition, could’ve simply stayed home. The connector _de ahí que_ links a fact (estaba enfermo) and my _subjective_ reaction to that fact.
> 
> Cheers


The subjunctive is only about 'subjection' in adjective clauses from my training and readings and with certain subordinators like 'tal vez' and 'el hecho de que'. As soon as I'm back to my desk and my sources (from my travels) I will post Seco and Alarcos' explanation of _de ahí que_ which does not agree with the citation above. Though I too, now after reading Ampurdan's explanation can see why de ahí que + indicative has a voice in the in the language when more traditional grammar disallowed it. And for the record the Nueva Gramática from the RAE is a source I respect - though it represents a pretty big change from the past. En caso que and A fin que are now accepted - if you can imagine that.

Thanks to everyone for your input on this topic. It's been enlightening to say the least.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*De ahí que*, como ha quedado más que demostrado, puede ir con cualquiera de los modos. *De ahí*, latín _*eo*_, es un _fórico_ que recoge lo anteriormente expresado y lo presenta en la nueva oración como *CC* (de _origen o procedencia,_ que en nuestro sistema lingüístico entendemos como _causa_). De ahí que son/sean posibles las _sustituciones_ por locuciones del tipo _por ello, por tanto, por eso_.
El uso del subjuntivo o indicativo qiene que ver con sus propios _valores modales_ en que el subjuntivo marca lo "no real" (_lo subjetivo, lo posible, lo irreal_). 
El modo del verbo no depende necesariamente del conector-introductor *de ahí que*, sino de la intención del hablante de expresar una realidad vigente o no.


----------



## aleCcowaN

XiaoRoel said:


> *De ahí que*, como ha quedado más que demostrado, puede ir con cualquiera de los modos. *De ahí*, latín _*eo*_, es un _fórico_ que recoge lo anteriormente expresado y lo presenta en la nueva oración como *CC* (de _origen o procedencia,_ que en nuestro sistema lingüístico entendemos como _causa_). De ahí que son/sean posibles las _sustituciones_ por locuciones del tipo _por ello, por tanto, por eso_.
> El uso del subjuntivo o indicativo qiene que ver con sus propios _valores modales_ en que el subjuntivo marca lo "no real" (_lo subjetivo, lo posible, lo irreal_).
> El modo del verbo no depende necesariamente del conector-introductor *de ahí que*, sino de la intención del hablante de expresar una realidad vigente o no.


Estoy especialmente de acuerdo con que como conjunción causal o conjunción ilativa admite cualquiera de los modos y que la elección tiene su razón en los valores modales. Pero no soy partidario de introducir aquí el asunto de lo "real" o lo "no real" como término primero.

Como resumen de algunas cosas que ya había dicho, Seco hace surgir la expresión de "de ahí [resulta] que" sin referencias sobre el modo. Sin embargo yo había estado pensando en algo como "gestación" mientras discutíamos el tema, de allí que busqué en los corpus y encontré que la expresión "de ahí que" era muy poco usada antes de la independencia americana y que hay casos con indicativo y subjuntivo en similar proporción. También está la expresión "Nace de ahí que", igualmente poco utilizada antes del 1800 y con obvia mayoría de casos para el subjuntivo. Que durante el período 1800-1880 la cantidad de casos de "de ahí que" aumenta, pero parece ser que es principalmente por haber más fuentes en el corpus y finalmente, a partir de 1880, la cantidad de casos en España se dispara y aumenta la proporción de casos en subjuntivo -que son algo así como el 90/95% en los textos literarios y un 60% en los textos científicos- mientras que en América la cantidad de apariciones crece con más lentitud aunque empiezan lentamente a predominar los casos en subjuntivo.

Finalmente esto me hizo entroncar el subjuntivo con varias razones propias de la selección modal y que la propia expresión "de ahí que" favorece en muchos casos. En primer lugar, y coincidiendo con lo que dijo ampurdan, se utiliza la expresión "de ahí que" del mismo modo que "de esto nace que" o "nace de allí que", es decir, para explicar la causa desconocida o poco conocida de una consecuencia mucho más conocida. 

"Los cristianos tenían prohibido cobrar intereses y los judíos tenían prohibido poseer tierras, de ahí que los judíos se dedicaran a la banca, al comercio y a la industria" [El interlocutor sabe que los judíos se dedicaban a eso pero no sabe cuál es la causa o piensa que la causa es otra]

En ese caso es muy importante verificar la existencia de una pausa -expresada como una coma- delante de 'de ahí que'. En 'A, de ahí que B' no se intenta decir que B ocurre, se intenta decir que A es su causa, y allí aparece justificadamente el subjuntivo dentro de B. Esto es un valor básico del subjuntivo y del juego subjuntivo-indicativo que se puede enunciar de muchas maneras:De la frase no surge la dedicación mercantil de los judíos -esa idea ya estaba establecida- sino su causa,por eso 'dedicaran'-.
    En la frase los judíos no aparecen dedicándose a la industria sino dedicados a la industria, con el subjuntivo 'dedicaran' la frase se apaga y el antecedente -expresado con brillante indicativo- se evidencia como causa.
    Si se quiere, la intención de la frase no es declarar que los judíos se hicieron prestamistas sino que se intenta declarar qué los impulsó a hacerlo.​Como consecuencia natural de este uso también se usa 'A, de ahí que B' para oponer A a otra cosa que ha sido propuesta como causa de B. De allí que en la declaración original B contenga indicativo y en la corrección contenga subjuntivo:

- Llegó tarde porque no le importa para nada la puntualidad
- No, hubo una huelga general en el metro y en los trenes y las calles eran un caos, de ahí que llegara tarde.

Así, resulta habitual de estas situaciones del tipo "yo tengo más y mejor información sobre la causa del conocido B". En este caso el subjuntivo tiene el valor habitual de referirse a B como "no ocurriendo", es decir, como una cosa conocida que está fuera de discusión [Quienes les guste ese enfoque pueden decir que lo que se está intentando declarar es A y no B. De acuerdo, es por eso que B se "apaga" por medio del subjuntivo -theme/rheme-]

Pero decir que el uso de "de ahí que" es éste y que allí se agota es un craso error. Si sólo fuera por describir relaciones de tipo causal, podríamos recurrir a muchas otras expresiones que también lo hacen. Para explicar esto a los estudiantes extranjeros tenemos que partir de los valores básicos del subjuntivo, para eso tenemos que imaginar para qué nos serviría una frase 'A, de aquí que B' o 'A de aquí que B' donde B se encuentre "atontado" por el subjuntivo, o sea, cosificado o como no realizado, o como no ocurriendo, o como de menor jerarquía, importancia, independencia o lo que sea que evite que B quede equiparado o que destaque respecto de A. En ese caso tenemos como ejemplos leyes naturales y normas humanas, donde las consecuencias son declaradas pero están fuera de toda discusión:

"El sustantivo _agua _es de género femenino, pero tiene la particularidad  de comenzar por /a/ tónica (la vocal tónica de una palabra es aquella en la que  recae el acento de intensidad: [água]). Por razones de fonética histórica, este  tipo de palabras seleccionan en singular la forma _el _del artículo, en  lugar de la forma femenina normal _la._ Esta regla solo opera cuando el  artículo antecede inmediatamente al sustantivo, *de ahí que* digamos  _el agua, el área, el hacha;_ pero si entre el artículo y el sustantivo se  interpone otra palabra, la regla queda sin efecto, *de ahí que* digamos  _la misma agua, la extensa área, la afilada hacha."_

La regla opera en determinadas circunstancias, pero nosotros, como buenos, obedientes y recatados que somos, hacemos lo que la regla dice. En este caso el punto principal es que la causa "gobierna" la consecuencia (la regla determina lo que decimos, o sea, lo que debemos decir).

"Como veremos en el apartado siguiente, la fusión parcial de las rocas ocurre,  básicamente, en las capas más externas de la Tierra, *de ahí que*  los principales constituyentes de los magmas *sean* los elementos más abundantes de estas zonas,  es decir: oxígeno (O), silicio (Si), aluminio (Al), calcio (Ca), hierro (Fe),  magnesio (Mg), Sodio(Na) y potasio (K)."

Esto es tomado de un libro de geología de un autor español contemporáneo y ese "sean" funciona como lo haría un "son, como es lógico suponer,". Si observan el detalle la construcción de la frase, los elementos pasan a ser declarados de manera inmediata, y es de pensar que el lector se está informando a través de ello -o al menos renueva una información-.

Por supuesto que algún automaticista poco reflexivo puede argumentar que el autor se deja llevar por la ''''regla'''' que dice que debe usar subjuntivo. Sin embargo, el mismo autor escribe más adelante en la misma obra:

"Los feldespatos son minerales muy abundantes; se encuentran en un gran número  de rocas ígneas, metamórficas e incluso sedimentarias, *de ahí que es  importante entender* cómo se meteorizan y transforman en minerales de la  arcilla, que, como veremos en el tema 11, son los principales componentes de las  rocas arcillosas o lutitas." 

El autor se la ha pasado utilizando <de ahí que> seguido de  subjuntivo cada vez que explicaba leyes de la naturaleza -que no son negociables  y que tienen consecuencias unívocas-, pero ahora está guiando al lector y está 'declarando' lo que debe hacer, y lo más importante, ese planteo justifica el plan de la obra: el autor no hace las cosas al antojo sino con un propósito en mente; la expresión 'de ahí que' nos habla de tal propósito, pero éste debe ser informado y es en última instancia un planteo del autor; el indicativo pues lo 'declara'.

Podemos seguir buscando muchos ejemplos y encontrar toda una gradación. El caso que cité de Asturias usa indicativo y no tiene coma, porque, entre otras cosas, se está declarando la causa y la consecuencia: "La fatalidad no firma sus envíos y *de ahí que nos desconcierta*, como la carta de un anonimista;...". El autor se hace cargo de lo que dice y nos pide que lo sigamos en el discurso.

La expresión "de ahí que" forma entonces parte de una colección de proposiciones consecutivas (así que, con que, de ahí que, de tal manera que, de tal suerte que, de modo que, luego, por consiguiente, por eso, por lo tanto, pues, que) que se acompañan en general con indicativo aunque el subjuntivo se justifica en muchos casos. Pero en particular "de ahí que" es más usada con subjuntivo por las razones como las expuestas.

Cuando alguien usa "de ahí que" sin ser muy consciente por qué y la coordina automáticamente con subjuntivo (deja que la 'rija'), a veces produce frases tan extrañas que suena como si estuviera declarando lo obvio:

"El detergente Pirulito está más concentrado, de ahí que me dure más tiempo" [¡Ah, maravilloso! Si hubieras visto el hongo de Hiroshima habrías inventado la pólvora]

[Perdón por los errores, que debe de tenerlos un texto tan largo]


----------



## alebeau

Excellent Post above!

After thinking about it, I'd say:

_De ahí que + subjuntivo_ = Thereby; And that's why . . .

*Her father dead, thereby causing her to become the owner of the business.*

In other words, the action of her becoming the owner of the business was dependent on the death of her father.   Because such dependence is important (because without it, she wouldn't be the owner), we use the subjunctive.

_De ahí que + indicativo_ = "Therefore" (the results are not necessarily contingent on the initial facts.)

*Literary devices are important in poetic writing.  Therefore, many of the great writers were sure to include them in their poetry.*

Here, I'm giving two separate facts.  There are two sets of different information being presented.  1) Literary devices are important.  2) Writers used literary devices.  The second isn't necessarily dependent on the first.  It just so happens that the first is mentioned.  In other words, the first doesn't cause the second (like in my first example.)  Thus, we use the indicative.

I'm curious to know what you think.

Best,

--AL


----------



## aleCcowaN

alebeau said:


> _De ahí que + indicativo_ = "Therefore" (the results are not necessarily contingent on the initial facts.)
> 
> *Literary devices are important in poetic writing.  Therefore, many of the great writers were sure to include them in their poetry.*
> 
> Here, I'm giving two separate facts.  There are two sets of different information being presented.  1) Literary devices are important.  2) Writers used literary devices.  The second isn't necessarily dependent on the first.  It just so happens that the first is mentioned.  In other words, the first doesn't cause the second (like in my first example.)  Thus, we use the indicative.
> 
> I'm curious to know what you think.


By using "de ahí que" we are always saying that the first does cause the second, without exception. In fact, without a strong causal relationship 'de ahí que' doesn't show at all. In fact, many manipulative people drop a 'de ahí que + (either subjunctive or indicative, whatever works better for the crook's benefit)' just to "sell" there is a cause where there is not: "Ese alambre barato siempre se conecta con estas piezas muy muy caras, de ahí que le enviara 20 aunque Ud. no me lo solicitó" (or 'le envié 20 aunque Ud. no me lo pidiera', but this for pragmatic causes)

Imagine you want to say 'A causes B' but your intention is to highlight A and not to deduct B -because B is obvious, because B is known, whatever-. I think -in my poor English- that I'd say something like 'B owing to A' or any equivalent to the Spanish sentence 'si B, esto es debido a A'. In that case, A includes indicative because it is the highlighted part and so does B, but in this case because it is the start of the sentence. If we say 'A(indicative), de ahí que B(subjunctive)' it is because we use subjunctive to "dim" B just to show that A is what was intended to be under the spotlight. If you want to say the same using 'Si B, esto es debido a A' you can't use subjunctive with B because it becomes "dimmed" and the scene just becomes dark -and people clueless-. 

All these are examples of what XiaoRoel referred as "valores modales" inherent to indicative and subjunctive.


----------

